# New laws 2021 for motorhome camping in Spain



## Drover (May 21, 2021)

As the title says, a few new laws in different regions 


			https://www.thelocal.es/20210520/travel-what-you-need-to-know-about-spains-campervan-and-motorhome-rules/?amp&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 22, 2021)

I sort of knew all that and had been following those guidelines. Why would they want their beautiful spaces filled with motor homes and camp fires. I am very grateful to be allowed to stop in a car park and many of the rural villages can be pretty and empty. If you use the local bar of cafe you bring trade into the town.


----------



## alcam (May 22, 2021)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I sort of knew all that and had been following those guidelines. Why would they want their beautiful spaces filled with motor homes and camp fires. I am very grateful to be allowed to stop in a car park and many of the rural villages can be pretty and empty. If you use the local bar of cafe you bring trade into the town.


Yes nothing really changed 
Like everywhere only places you're liable to get fined etc are hotspots


----------

